# 2006 Jetta TDI Air Conditioner Going Out



## AAtrain (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi yall- my AC is going out. It blows cold for a while then quits. I thought it might be refrigerant, but that reads good. Compressor / condenser? What else might it be? Help!?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Jetta TDI Air Conditioner Going Out (AAtrain)*

There has been recent discussion of this on http://www.tdiclub.com in the A5 forum about some interesting A/C issues. The issues have ranged from problems with the secondary cooling fan (the one that kicks on when the A/C runs), to compressor problems. I was just reading about this earlier today... 
Apparently there have been some compressor problems, and there were multiple brands of compressors used. 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=254699


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Jetta TDI Air Conditioner Going Out (AAtrain)*

Does the blower feel weak? If it does the evaporator could be freezing up.


----------

